# best Canadian bear outfitter for the price



## Silver Addiction (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes the Alberta Mikes outfitting for some reason I missed the Quebec on the previously quoted post. Canada has a bunch of good outfitters but they also have a lot of bad ones I personally would hunt with Mikes in Alberta but whoever you choose ask for references and call em. Its a haul and half getting to peace river region of Alberta lol.


----------



## NancyJ (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes, Mikesoutfitters.com that's in Quebec, only a days drive (I used to take the long drive to western Alberta)and his price for this coming season is $1425. this includes your bear lic. and beautiful cabin on a 12 mi. lake , and several well used baits, and his goal-is make sure your 100% happy. PM if l would like to book or get more info.


----------



## rbmachine (Sep 17, 2011)

Call Marty at Thaddeus lake lodge i promise you will have a trip of a lifetime fishing and the bear hunt itself. 807-529-3377 tell him Ron told you to call. or you pm me for my number.


----------



## Bushbow (Nov 12, 2005)

Bear Track Outfitters in Manitoba is an exceptional hunt with lots of bears - many BIG bears and near 100% success. Go to Bowsite . com and read the reviews. I have first hand experience with this outfitter and they know bears, have excellent accommodations and feed you well!! Ron is well known and will take good care of you and do everything in his power to get you on bears. PM if you have questions.

Link to post about my most recent visit to Ron's camp

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=508981


----------

